# Ultra 4.3 On the Water



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

My GF and I went to Jim's for a trial run and ran into some gorgeous weather considering the tropical storm in the Gulf. She was in my brother's Hobie Outback, me in my new Trident Ultra 4.3. 

I have to say, I don't know how Ocean Kayak does it, but somehow they manage to make some of the most dynamic hull shape available. Most of the time you have to make trades for tracking vs maneuverability, or speed vs stability. Somehow the tridents manage to pull off all of the above in one package and the new Ultra goes even further.

She tracks wonderfully with a consistent paddling rythm and has very little wasted momentum, even without a rudder yet. However, dig in on one side or back-paddle on the other and she's turns shockingly well for a 14ft yak. 

The Pacific Action sail adds a whole new dimension! I didn't bring any fishing gear this time, just wanted to get a feel for the sail without risking any tangles.



































































































































































Can't wait to get some fish blood on the decks!
Alex


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Lots of great photos. Enjoy your new yak.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Looks good. I'm sure many fish will die on it


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

So how much faster was it with the sail then without? Also, I imagine that the rudder will be a necessity with the sail up for tracking in any direction other than completely downwind. I'd like to see you surf it back in on the beach with the sail up like I used to do in my Hobie Cat!


----------



## penskayak1 (Jun 21, 2009)

I remember when Alex was a poor student and had a hard time getting $100.00 for a down payment on a used WID Tarpon 160. You go Alex!!!!!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Foulhook said:


> So how much faster was it with the sail then without? Also, I imagine that the rudder will be a necessity with the sail up for tracking in any direction other than completely downwind. I'd like to see you surf it back in on the beach with the sail up like I used to do in my Hobie Cat!


Actually I can go across the wind pretty well without the rudder. I have to dig in on one side or the other with the paddle. However, the rudder will make it a lot easier and might even let me tack into the wind. Just sailing and steering with the paddle is fairly fast, and a lot easier than just paddling. Once the rudder comes in though I'll be able to have the sail up, steer with my feet, and paddle at the same time! I can't wait to see how fast I can get going then!

Alex


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

penskayak1 said:


> I remember when Alex was a poor student and had a hard time getting $100.00 for a down payment on a used WID Tarpon 160. You go Alex!!!!!


Yes sir! Having a real job definitely helps! By the way, who is this Joe or Jerry?

Alex


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

You mean they actually pay in US dollars in LA? I thought they used strings of beads.


----------



## penskayak1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Jerry.


----------

